# Shorten/Raise a Ceiling fan?



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

The ceiling fan was orginially setup for a dining room table. This room no longer functions as a dining room, so now when I walk through the center of the room I get smacked in the face with the chains. Some taller friends/relatives may have worse. I am trying to find out how to shorten or raise the fan so it is closer to the ceiling? The one in the living room is better, but I could probably raise that one a litte bit too?


THANK YOU


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there an extension pole?
If so remove it & mount it direct to the canopy
Some fans are made to be mounted right to the ceiling box


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Is there an extension pole?
> If so remove it & mount it direct to the canopy
> Some fans are made to be mounted right to the ceiling box


 There is a long black pole that extends from the ceiling? Do I need to disconnect the ceiling fan altogether? Cut wires ??

Thanks


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Dave was looking through your renovation post/pictures earlier this morning! All I can say is WOW! That is incredible!​


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You would need to shut off power
Disconnect the ceiling shroud & lower
Now the KEY part
There should be a hole up in the part attached to the ceiling
Thread a (cut up) clothes hanger wire thru there & bring it down to where the fan is
Once you unbolt the fan you need to thread the wire thru & use it to hold the fan up
THEY ARE HEAVY
Some people may remove the blades to make it lighter - but a pain if its going back in the same place
Remove the down rod & thread the wire thru to hold the fan up
You may be able to thread the clothes hanger wire in before removing the down rod
Undo the electric wires (make notes ! of connections) & remove the down rod
Then reconnect the wires (leave them long in case you ever want to add a pole again)
You can also install a shorter pole instead of a long pole
Move the fan up & re-use the bolts (from rod) to attach the fan to the housing
NOTE: When I did this on one (adding the pole) I had to go buy a $4 part (hanger ball)
Hopefully you will not need any part since you are removing the pole
But possible
Re-install the shroud
Test

Thanks - the house is a joy & a burden - as are most houses :laughing:


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank You VERY MUCH! Will tackle this after I finish priming and painted the rest of the room!

I know what you mean, A labor of love!

:laughing:


----------

